
Advice for Marketing Techniques for Instagram Bot - mohameddev
We are launching SociaBot [https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sociabot.app&#x2F;] which is an Instagram bot to put your normal actions on autopilot and increase your account engagement<p>What are the suggested techniques or ways to market for it
======
CitizenTekk
My advice? Don't do bots. Someday and somehow, Instagram may develop such
things that will detect those kind of features and activity. You could hire
someone on this on a cheap price. Plus, it will be a fair trade to everyone
and you can engage to your prospective client more efficiently

------
thedangler
How are you posting images when their API doesn't allow for it?

------
slipwalker
is that ok with the instagram's use policies ? are you a merketing/advertising
partner with instagram/Facebook to have access to their (more privileged) APIs
?

------
slosh
you should post about it on hacker news

~~~
mohameddev
I don't understand you, I'm currently put it on HackerNews

